# My new website: AMERICAN INSPIRATION



## sauzet (Apr 18, 2009)

Hello,
California, Nevada, Arizona, Texas, discover the United States with new pictures, panoramic photography . My work and my inspiration in beautiful cities : Los Angeles, San Francisco, Las Vegas. The lights and incredible colors in splendid landscapes : Monument Valley and Grand Canyon.

Enjoy my new website, and tell me what you think  

www.fildefer.com


----------



## sauzet (Apr 20, 2009)

No opinion about my website and my pictures ?

http://www.fidefer.com


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 20, 2009)

Given what you've posted so far on TPF, I'd say you were more interested in promoting your website than contributing to the forum. As you don't appear to be selling anything obviously, I'll just move this across to a more appropriate forum.


----------

